# how to run a printer on lp1 or 2 ??????????????

## H-Dragon

i have a parallel port printer (canon bjc6200S) on my zip 100 drive and this zip drive is connected to the parallel port via my smart-card reader !!!

now... how do i set up this printer of mine?

----------

## pjp

Could it be related to your jammed <?> key?  :Wink: 

----------

## H-Dragon

no

----------

## H-Dragon

i merely need to know how i tell cups (or whatever) that my printer is not directly connected to the lp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## zhenlin

Do you have a /dev/lp1? If so, good. Proceed to tell CUPS that your printer is connected to the second parallel port.

----------

## H-Dragon

i only have a lp0 and i cannot tell cups anything about a second parrallel port.... since it only tells me 

CUPS:

Parallel Port #1

Parallel Port #1 (CANON)

Parallel Port #1 (EPSON)

USB1

.......

........

etc.

----------

## H-Dragon

noone knows a solution for this?  you all have your printer connected directly to your pp?  damnit.

----------

## H-Dragon

still noone ???

need any more infos???  any logfile, data, *.confs ???

just tell me!

----------

## BlackBart

geeze, you don't need to constantly bump your thread. Did you try just telling it to do it off lp0, (parrellel port 1) i think that the zip drive recognizes printer requests and forwards them. (no software involved)

----------

## H-Dragon

lp0 is cups standart... as i stated above.

so... yes. i tried that.

----------

## BlackBart

does it work connected directly to the printer?

----------

